# hunting lease



## gator32425 (Aug 10, 2016)

grandfather looking for small lease 80 to 150 acres some where close to lake eufula for myself and my grandson we love to hunt and spend time together any help will be appreciated


----------



## Toney Graham (Aug 12, 2016)

*Webster County*

I have 50 acres for lease in Webster County near Preston Georgia for $700 it is around 65 or 70 miles from Eufaula give me a call if interested. Toney 229-449-2149


----------

